# Cardio Question & Training!



## thecomeback (Feb 24, 2007)

If I want to lower my body fat and build muscle, I understand that diet & cardio is key! My question is if I workout in the morning on an empty stomach and then do cardio afterwards if I would be starving my muscles and lose muscle. So would it be better to workout on an empty stomach, then before I get on the cardio machine take down 42 grams of liquid protein/low calorie to feed the muscles and protect them. Or will this defeat the purpose of cardio if I do this? I heard a million theories over 10yrs now and would like the board members to give my there experience.


----------

